# go on vacation in phuket



## hamid (Apr 10, 2009)

Hi all,
my wife and i have decided to spend our vacation in phuket on july for a week,but we are worry about the weather,i heard there is too humid and rainy.
we are around 30 and interset to go on the beach and get around (like phi phi icland). do you recommend travell on july or another time?also which one is the best and resonable:
hotel melliniu resort,le merridian,movenpik or club ondaman beach resort
thanks for your tips.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

Approx May to November is the humid, hot, rainy season. It's the quietest time of the year, when the best accommodation etc bargains are available. It usually rains most in May, September and October, so in June, July and August you are more likely to strike lucky weather-wise.

November to February is cooler and drier, with the weather coming from the north/north-east. It's still humid, but not so bad. This is when the tourist season peaks, and the likes of Phuket gets busiest.

March to May is dry but hot, sometimes too hot for some people's liking. 

Sorry, don't know the beach resorts you mention. Never been to Phuket.


----------

